# First thread in allroad forum



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

Let's show some pics of allroads.


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: First thread in allroad forum (A4Jetta)*









Trip to Az.
sorry for the size...


_Modified by vwtoys at 10:59 PM 4-14-2004_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: First thread in allroad forum (A4Jetta)*

Boring pictures...















I just bumped my old thread from a few months ago, where I asked for offroading Allroads. Of course, not too many people responded, so I had to find all the good pictures myself








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1010233


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: First thread in allroad forum (A4Jetta)*

That's a beautiful color!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_


----------

